# Problems with Campy EPS Super Record working correctly on De Rosa Protos



## runrun (Feb 24, 2016)

I recently bought a De Rosa Protos and put a 2015 Campagnolo EPS Super Record Group set on it. I have had major problems with front derailleur upshifts and chain drops. The rear derailleur works perfectly.

Campagnolo USA says Campy EPS SR or Campy mechanical SR will not work on the Protos Frame. Campy says De Rosa did not design the Protos to Campy specs. Has anyone else heard this?

I find it surprising, given that De Rosa in Europe equips the frame with EPS SR and mechanical SR and one pro team on the Protos rides EPS SR while another pro team rides mechanical SR. De Rosa's US distributor says the frame is in spec.

If what Campy is saying is correct, both Campy and De Rosa should warn consumers that the Protos is not Campy compatible.

I would appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I agree. A simple google search brings up several vendors selling EPS versions.

I think the Campagnolo forum would have been the better place to post.

Did you set this up yourself? Are you experienced with EPS?


----------



## runrun (Feb 24, 2016)

I had it set up by a top Campy shop.


----------



## CLTracer (Aug 21, 2004)

runrun said:


> I recently bought a De Rosa Protos and put a 2015 Campagnolo EPS Super Record Group set on it. I have had major problems with front derailleur upshifts and chain drops. The rear derailleur works perfectly.
> 
> Campagnolo USA says Campy EPS SR or Campy mechanical SR will not work on the Protos Frame. Campy says De Rosa did not design the Protos to Campy specs. Has anyone else heard this?
> 
> ...


Not designed to Campy specs?? WTF does that mean? It's a press fit 30 bb with a seat tube in the middle, I can name 20 other bikes with those same specs, so are they out of spec, too?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

CLTracer said:


> Not designed to Campy specs?? WTF does that mean? It's a press fit 30 bb with a seat tube in the middle, I can name 20 other bikes with those same specs, so are they out of spec, too?


the same question was discussed more fully in the Campy thread http://forums.roadbikereview.com/campagnolo/campagnolo-says-surper-record-eps-mechanical-will-not-work-de-rosa-protos-353420.html


----------



## runrun (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks for all your replies and insights. And sorry for the late response. The bike shop that set up Protos with Campy EPS Super Record has done everything in its powers to help me. The owner gave me a new Protos after the front derailleur dropped the chain on the inside and seriously damaged the frame on the first ride. He repaired the second frame when the chain dropped to the inside while I was trying to upshift to the big chain ring. Campy tech came to the shop and said EPS was perfectly set up. It worked fine on the stand but he did not ride it. I live in the mountains with 25% pitches. The owner with input from the DeRosa distributor thought my gear load was too high, right at maximum capacity. I had a 36/52 chain ring set up and a 12/29 cog in back. The shop changed me to a 36/50 chain ring set up and an 11/29 cog in back. I called Campy and tech said he thought this would solve my problems. I test road the bike a week and a half ago. The changes didn't do anything. On a two hour test ride, the chain would just drag on the big chain ring and not engage on upshifts. Sometimes it would work, but only generally from the fourth or fifth cog up in back. Sometimes it would work perfectly under load from a given cog in back a few times in a row and then stop working. As the two hours went by, the front derailleur would only up shift from the fourth or fifth cog under absolutely no load. I had to be going down hill. Now, instead of the chain dropping on the inside, it would drop on the outside, gashing my SR carbon cranks. Another customer with SR EPS road my bike and said the system was not working properly. Campy USA said twice it would send a tech to the shop to try and fix the issue, but he never showed. So back to square one. Campy's position is EPS or mechanical will not work properly on a Protos because it was not designed to Campy specs. The De Rosa distributor says it is a Campy problem. The shop has done every thing it can to make the system work. So it is just one big blame game with Campy pointing the finger at De Rosa and the De Rosa distributor pointing the finger at Campy. You would think Campy and De Rosa would do everything they could to resolve the issue. So my Protos, with a carbon repair and gashed up cranks, just sits in the shop because it is unridable.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

I only ride Campy, a true loyalist for 35 years; but this must be the EPS problem. DeRosa shows their bikes set up with Campy on their own website. To your point there are Pro's riding the set up. Makes no sense that they would hang Campy on the bikes just for catalog picks. DeRosa like some of the other Italian brands are the only ones who spec the brand as OEM. Campy California is notorious for being bad with customer service, especially with so much being purchased online from overseas. I would try to work to get the Campy tech to try switching out the front der. first if the rear is ok. After that I would think that it is a computer problem and switch each of those pieces out. If they say DeRosa is not compatible than they have to explain why: Bottom bracket width, height of front deraillur clamp, rear wheel spacing/hanger/chain line issue. It is possible that the frame is somehow wrong, but the shop should be able to check alignment, measure widths, etc. I would go online and call any DeRosa dealer and ask them if they have issues. Path bike shop in Clearwater FL just posted pictures of a beautiful set up but it was not a Protos. Two other shops I would call are my locals; Liberty BS in Basking Ridge, NJ (ask for Greg) or Bike Land 2 in Chatham NJ (Oscar is the owner). They both are very experienced campy shops and sell DR. Good luck


----------

